# Huh?? I'm an INTP!?



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

*INTP or ENTP?? GAHHH help, this is getting confusing.*

OK, I took a cognitive functions test a while back and emailed myself the results. Upon present examination, the thing _says _I'm ENTP, but my Ti use is higher than Ne. So I'm really an INTP? Well that explains the hair! And for some reason, I thought my Se was my highest function, hence my listing of self as ESTP. And there's no way my Si can be that high...I always lose stuff and forget details. Then again, maybe Accounting makes for a good Si-workout.

So if my Ti > Ne and my Si > Fe, why wouldn't I be an INTP? Though there's no way I'm an Introvert... Perhaps MBTI doesn't work for crazy people. 



*Cognitive Functions*(Se) *********************************** (35.8)
(Si) *********************************** (35.2)
(Ne) ****************************************** (42.7)
(Ni) **************** (16.6)
(Te) ********************************** (34.3)
(Ti) ******************************************* (43.1)
(Fe) ******************** (20.5)
(Fi) ************ (12.4)


----------



## alionsroar (Jun 5, 2010)

The fact that the test has your Se roughly equal to your Si makes the test sound a bit shonky and you don't sound like an INTP. I'd call the test crazy first


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah, all I really know for sure is that I'm an xxTP.


----------



## very bored (Jul 6, 2009)

pc3000 said:


> The fact that the test has your Se roughly equal to your Si makes the test sound a bit shonky and you don't sound like an INTP. I'd call the test crazy first


The test might have just inflated his Se.

IrukandjiJellyGel: Do you have a link to the test?


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

very bored said:


> The test might have just inflated his Se.
> 
> IrukandjiJellyGel: Do you have a link to the test?


Here's the link:

Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes


----------



## very bored (Jul 6, 2009)

IrukandjiJellyGel said:


> Here's the link:
> 
> Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes


I think that test *can *inflate Se, but I'd like to get another opinion.


----------



## Molock (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh geez. I wish people would stop relying on these stupid tests. We have enough mistyped people on this forum already!

Objective self-assessment (being objective about one's self can be very difficult) and a proper understanding of all the functions and types is the only way to type yourself accurately. Asking for advice here is a good idea also. But do give information about yourself and not test results.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Molock said:


> Oh geez. I wish people would stop relying on these stupid tests. We have enough mistyped people on this forum already!
> 
> Objective self-assessment (being objective about one's self can be very difficult) and a proper understanding of all the functions and types is the only way to type yourself accurately. Asking for advice here is a good idea also. But do give information about yourself and not test results.


This.



Indeed, all tests suck. Don't EVER take the word of test results as law!

Research the functions for yourself and decide what fits you best. (Se and Ne look a lot alike, for one, so only research and personal reflection will help you there. You could also just ask.)

Seriously -- _*step away from the test!*_


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, I read both the Se & Ne descriptions (I suppose we're ruling out INTP...heh), and both of them sound like they could be me. I'm just *SPENT*. (ESNTP)

:mellow: Anyway, I thrive on adventures and action (skydiving, surfing, racing motorcycles, traveling, flying planes, etc) but I'm also a nerd about theories, science, math, etc. I love writing and language in general. There's so many ways to interpret and flip things around. Definitely my favorite part of learning languages was thinking about the similarities and differences in comparison to English, and pondering the reason they're structured that way. It usually makes sense to me after I play around with the language for a while.

I'm really NOT detial oriented at all - I'm majoring in Accounting, which I struggle pretty badly with. It was the only class I'd ever failed. I just can't memorize rules or intricate procedures and processes if htey have no logical foundation. (That is, rules that seem almost arbitrarily made by GAAP/AICPA/WHATEV) :crazy: However I"m also majoring in Economics, and it's lots of fun to me. Same with statistics. I don't see why people bitch about those classes being so "hard" or "boring", the stuff really does give you a good picture of how things fundamentally work, and it's logical and intuitive, and I like figuring the stuff out myself, sort of testing myself.



agokcen said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Steps away*

Haha Agokcen, you always find me. :crazy: You must think I'm insane for asking AGAIN, but right now MBTI is my pet lunch-break obsession. (Last month it was dogsledding and cannibalism) And I know you lecture me about the tests, but it's somewhat more objective than just thinking about yourself. You can't see yourself with your own eyes. (Unless you have a mirror. I'm being a smartass with myself. LOL)

*puts down the Red Bull* 
*Pants* Is that enough? Look at all of my blather. How dashingly INTP of me. :laughing: So, INTP/ENFP/ESTP/ENTP. Which one do I sound like from the sounds of it?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Based on your thread in the ENFP section, I'd not really consider that as one of your types. Most of the reasons you mentioned for thinking that you were an ENFP seemed to come from misunderstandings in what feeling and thinking are.
You definitely seem to be an ExTP. I can't really say why, though, because I don't really know much about ENTPs or ESTPs. You just give me that idea.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Nyx said:


> Based on your thread in the ENFP section, I'd not really consider that as one of your types. Most of the reasons you mentioned for thinking that you were an ENFP seemed to come from misunderstandings in what feeling and thinking are.
> You definitely seem to be an ExTP. I can't really say why, though, because I don't really know much about ENTPs or ESTPs. You just give me that idea.


Eh, I thought I'd throw ENFP in the mix. Just in case.


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

The blather's Ne. Ne's fucking crazy. Hint. 

Here's a crazy way to go about it:
Function order.
Do what Molock suggested: asses yourself impartially, break your thought process into pieces and match each "step" to a function. It is at this point where MBTI just seems ridiculous to even consider... but if you truly want an answer, that's one way.

For example, a typical ENTP approach to analysis is a ping-pong game between Ne and Ti, with Ne usually doing most of the work and Ti backing it up: 

1. Assessment of Ne: This is a cool idea. I can easily connect it to many other things I've also read about, and see all the underlying patterns and connections. 
1.5. Assessment of Ti: Ah! I can now analyze them very quickly to roughly get a sense of how they work. Nice!
2. Re-assessment of Ne: How can I change it? How can it be better? What are other possibilities? 
2.5 Re-assessment of Ti:Have I considered everything? Let me inspect things more closely, to see if that makes sense. 

This all tends to happen very, very quickly and right after that, the ENTP wants to show others - with Fe. Ne needs all of its functions to visualize change. It needs to analyze it for reason (Ti); it needs to consider opinions and how others may see it (Fe); and it draws on experiences to consider more patterns (Si). Hence its function order of Ne > Ti > Fe > Si. 

Underdeveloped ENTPs may lack Fe and Si or even Ti, making them random, disorganized, tangential, confused, and disregarding of external opinion - sometimes even test as INTPs. 

Se is more "reality-grounded" than Ne, it is not abstract. Se takes in the whole of the environment and all of the bits and pieces of the present situation and observation, and usually wants more, hence spontaneity. Ne is abstract, "head-in-the-clouds"-ish, and takes in random ideas from reality and toys with them. They're brethren in terms of information intake, but functionally different. 

Just 'cause you like the thrill of adventure and exciting physical stimuli doesn't mean you're ESTP! That's Se, sure, but it's self-enjoyment, something natural to seek if you're very extroverted (or even if you're not). You might just have a sense of adventure, wanting to experience all of life - kind of an Enneagram 7 thing (but that's a whole other book of fancy-schmancy psychology).


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I just wanted to correct myself. I said that the reasons you mentioned seemed to come from misunderstandings in what thinking and feeling are, but it was mainly misunderstandings in the differences between thinkers and feelers. 
If it helps, most of what you mentioned in your thread in the ENFP section either had nothing to do with feeling, or pointed to Fe which is the tertiary function of an ETP. So it would make sense that you have those traits xD
It seems like the reason why you were trying to decide between ENTP and ESTP was because you got a high score in the Se on the cognitive function test. I wouldn't rely on that test, fully. It usually points me to ENTP or INTP because I use Fi differently than how it's represented on that test and because I also happen to have a developed Ti.
If you're an ESTP, you'll have Se working with inferior Ni; If you're an ENTP, you'll have Ne working with inferior Si. 

You could look at this article: http://personalitycafe.com/articles/24048-functions-working-tandem.html

It describes how someone uses their dominant function with their inferior function. It couldn't help you figure out your type, but it could help you determine whether you're more of an ESTP or an ENTP. That's if AirMarionette's post doesn't help lol


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

IrukandjiJellyGel said:


> And I know you lecture me about the tests, but it's somewhat more objective than just thinking about yourself. You can't see yourself with your own eyes. (Unless you have a mirror. I'm being a smartass with myself. LOL)


The tests aren't any more objective at all, though -- that's an illusion. They're merely self-reporting measures and won't tell you anything new or more reliable than what you already think about yourself.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

agokcen said:


> The tests aren't any more objective at all, though -- that's an illusion. They're merely self-reporting measures and won't tell you anything new or more reliable than what you already think about yourself.


That's true, that's why I said only _slightly_ more objective. While I may not answer the questions objectively, the way the test is sorted and analyzed is objective. 

Let's say I have a false perception about what "Se" is, *and *a false self-perception. This makes for a really distorted "result".

However, if it's already accurately established what "Se" is, and I have the same false self-perception, the result will only be _somewhat_ distorted.

It's like a terrible cook baking a cake. If the terrible cook bakes the cake using pre-made cake mix and eggs, they might still screw up, but much of the "work" has been done for them.

However, if the bad cook cooks completely from scratch, well, good luck with that. 

*Analogy clarification so I don't sound like I'm on LSD*:
Terrible Cook = novice
Cake Mix = forced choices based on accurate definition and selection
The act of cooking = analysis
Cooking from scratch = self-analysis without any tests
The Cake = result
Cake's quality = accuracy of the result

All that took me 4 minutes to type. :crazy:


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh, and I'm an Enneagram 7w8.

That I know for sure. Not sure if that influences anything.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

IrukandjiJellyGel said:


> Oh, and I'm an Enneagram 7w8.
> 
> That I know for sure. Not sure if that influences anything.


Nope. Enneagram and MBTI are not as connected as people make them out to be, although I will say that Type 7s (especially with an 8 wing) tend to lean toward extroversion.


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

IrukandjiJellyGel said:


> Well, I read both the Se & Ne descriptions (I suppose we're ruling out INTP...heh), and both of them sound like they could be me. I'm just *SPENT*. (ESNTP)
> 
> :mellow: Anyway, I thrive on adventures and action (skydiving, surfing, racing motorcycles, traveling, flying planes, etc) but I'm also a nerd about theories, science, math, etc. I love writing and language in general. There's so many ways to interpret and flip things around. Definitely my favorite part of learning languages was thinking about the similarities and differences in comparison to English, and pondering the reason they're structured that way. It usually makes sense to me after I play around with the language for a while.
> 
> I'm really NOT detial oriented at all - I'm majoring in Accounting, which I struggle pretty badly with. It was the only class I'd ever failed. I just can't memorize rules or intricate procedures and processes if htey have no logical foundation. (That is, rules that seem almost arbitrarily made by GAAP/AICPA/WHATEV) :crazy: However I"m also majoring in Economics, and it's lots of fun to me. Same with statistics. I don't see why people bitch about those classes being so "hard" or "boring", the stuff really does give you a good picture of how things fundamentally work, and it's logical and intuitive, and I like figuring the stuff out myself, sort of testing myself.


It's not really about what you do. It's about *why* you do it and how you think. Cognitive functions are not tools to be used. They are something you _live_. You definitely seem to have Ti, what with your preference for looking at things holistically. You'd rather learn the system and why it is the way it is before you apply it. This could be one of the reasons you enjoy studying languages. They are complex systems.

The way you write also seems very Ne-ish (only slightly tempered with Ti). There are little clauses inserted here and there as if you're trying to add as much information as possible because everything in your mind seems like it could be relevant. If your only reason for believing you are ESTP as opposed to ENTP is because you like physical activity, then I would say you are ENTP.

May I ask what it was about the Ne and Se descriptions you felt you could relate to?


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Lightning said:


> It's not really about what you do. It's about *why* you do it and how you think. Cognitive functions are not tools to be used. They are something you _live_. You definitely seem to have Ti, what with your preference for looking at things holistically. You'd rather learn the system and why it is the way it is before you apply it. This could be one of the reasons you enjoy studying languages. They are complex systems.
> 
> The way you write also seems very Ne-ish (only slightly tempered with Ti). There are little clauses inserted here and there as if you're trying to add as much information as possible because everything in your mind seems like it could be relevant.* If your only reason for believing you are ESTP as opposed to ENTP is because you like physical activity*, then I would say you are ENTP*.*
> 
> May I ask what it was about the Ne and Se descriptions you felt you could relate to?


Why I think I'm Se: The part I bolded + the fact that I love the sensation of music and the taste of food. (Sensory experience, right) Oh, also I'm quite agile and coordinated. I think I've only ever tripped over anything 3 times in my whole life.

Why I think I'm Ne: Don't get me started. I'll Ne-piss all over the topic of Ne. :crazy:


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

IrukandjiJellyGel said:


> Why I think I'm Se: The part I bolded + the fact that I love the sensation of music and the taste of food. (Sensory experience, right) Oh, also I'm quite agile and coordinated. I think I've only ever tripped over anything 3 times in my whole life.
> 
> Why I think I'm Ne: Don't get me started. I'll Ne-piss all over the topic of Ne. :crazy:


Enjoying sensory things and being graceful doesn't make you an Se user.

Se means you like to seek stimulation and new experiences for their own sake.

Ne means you like to seek stimulation and new experiences for the value they hold in creating new knowledge and ideas for the future.

That and your "Why I think I'm Ne" business tells me that you're an ENTP if ever I saw one.


----------

